# USB-Festplatte Windows und Linux

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

wenn ich eine Festplatte unter Windows und Linux benutzen moechte.

Welche Formatierung waere da die beste?

Was wohl beachtet werden sollte, ist das auf der Festplatte grosse Dateien wie Images von DVDs gespeichert werden.

Die Platte ist von Haus aus formatiert NTFS.

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem NTFS und NTFS-3G.

Oder sollte ich besser unter Windows einen Treiber fuer ext2 installieren und die Festplatte ext2 formatieren?

Was ist mit Viren die ueber das Filesystem uebertragen werden, wie sieht es damit aus?

Auf der Festplatte sollten halt meist images von DVDs abgelegt werden.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Dorsai!

Nimm NTFS, denn NTFS3g ist sicher. Die Ext3 Treiber auf Windows sind nicht wirklich das stabilste unter der Sonne.

Es gibt den Kernel NTFS Treiber, der aber standardmäßig auf readonly konfiguriert ist (was man auch so lassen sollte). NTFS3g funktioniert unter FUSE und damit ist es auch sicher zu schreiben. Auch wenn es zugegebenermaßen nicht das schnellste ist.

Außerdem hast du unter Windows Probleme manche Dateinamen die unter Linux selbstverständlich sind anzuzeigen. Verwendest du NTFS erledigt sich dieses Problem von selbst.

Viren können auf allen Dateisystemen vorkommen, bzw sind davon unabhängig. Es gibt Virenscanner für Linux, die (Windows-)Viren finden können.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo!

Um noch gerade Deine Frage zum Unterschied zwischen ntfs und ntfs-3g zu beantworten. Das Dateisystem NTFS ist in beiden Fällen das selbe. Es handelt sich nur um verschiedene Treiber. Da Dein Windows aber sicherlich nicht den Linux-Treiber zum Lesen der Platte nimmt, hat das keinen Einfluss auf die Funktion der Platte unter Windows.

Im Kernel gibt es einen Treiber ntfs, der allerdings aus gutem Grund normalerweise nur lesend auf Deine Platte zugreifen kann. Der ntfs-3g ist kein Teil des eigentlichen Kernels sondern wird einfach über Portage installiert und nutzt FUSE. Dieser Treiber ist schon seit mehreren Jahren sehr stabil, soweit ich weiß und kann deshalb meines Erachtens bedenkenlos zum Lesen und Schreiben benutzt werden. (Sagen wir einfach mal statistisch gesprochen, mein Windows hat mein ntfs schon öfter kaputt gemacht als mein ntfs-3g :-D)

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## JoHo42

OK ich benutze also am besten ntfs. Eingentlich benutze ich ausschliesslich Linux.

Wie ist das sollte ich die Platte besser im Original zustand lassen oder doch mit ntfs-3g formatieren?

Irgendwie haengt gnome die nicht automatisch ein. Wenn ich ueber die Laufwerkverwaltung gehe kann ich diese

einhaengen. Meine andere Platte die ich mit ntfs-3g Formatiert habe wird automatisch von gnome eingehangen.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## disi

Nur um das noch komplett zu machen  :Smile: 

Ich hatte eine Weile Dualboot mit Windows und die c:\users und /home als ntfs auf beiden OS gemounted. Klappt sehr gut eigentlich... das war auch nur so ein Testprojekt, weil Windows nun Dateisysteme in Ordner mounten kann  :Smile: 

Was der ntfs-3g nicht kann ist journaling des ntfs Dateisystems. Allerdings einmal ins Windows gebootet, aktualisiert er es automatisch.

Ich weiss nicht, wie es mit USB Platten laeuft, ob er da immer das Journal der Platte einliest?

----------

